# Egg Donation outside the UK



## Noo Nah (Apr 12, 2005)

Hello everyone,
After alot of heartache, being messed around by the NHS and being daunted by the costs of private treatment in the UK, my partner and I are seriously considering looking at the possibility of egg donation abroad but we really don't know where to start! If there is anyone out there who could give us some advice as to the next steps we should be taking, or even recommend clinics we would be soooo grateful because at the moment we don't know where else to turn.  

Big Thanx

Nicola x


----------



## hola69 (Nov 17, 2005)

Hi Noo Nah,

dont feel alone..there are lots of us on these boards who can help you. Your question is a big one and everyone has their opinion. I would suggest that you look back through the posts on the link (treatment abroad), you will see many people have asked this too and there is lots of advice and opinions around..

Im going to AV in Russia, nitially I looked at all the links on these pages for each clinic and read through everyones feelings and posts and it helped me reach a desicion too..

Good luck and love

Lesley xxxx


----------



## Jennifer (Jul 22, 2004)

Hi Nicola 

Please don't feel alone - there are loads of us on here who have been abroad and plenty who are planning to go 

I went to Ceram in Marbella www.ceram.es and as you can see from my ticker, I am now proud Mummy to 2 adorable baby girls.

I researched 3 clinics... IM Barcelona, Fertimed CZ rep and Ceram and went on gut instinct with Ceram. 

You will find all the girls on here really helpful so anything you want to know.... Just shout 

Loads of luck and I wish you all the best on your new journey 

Love
Jennifer xx


----------



## CC1 (Mar 18, 2006)

Hi Nicola,

each and every one of us was at this stage at some time in our journey, but you will be surprised at how quickly you become informed, so I would echo what Lesley has suggested. There are various clinics talked about on this Treatment outside the UK page. Some have their own thread, and some on the abroadies thread, take some time to read through and you will inevitably reach a decision that feels right for you. If at any stage you need help, then ask, I did and there was always someone with an answer for me. I am with the Invimed, Poland thread, but di lots of research before deciding, but you will find the right clinic for your needs, as we all have. Sometimes it just comes down to your own gut feeings as jennifer states.

Take care.

Cheryl xxx


----------



## Noo Nah (Apr 12, 2005)

Hello again,

Thank you all so much for your words of advice and reasurrance, its greatly appreciated. 

love and hugs
Nicola x


----------



## safarigirl (Feb 23, 2005)

Hi Nicola and welcome - i think all of us have asked this question at some point - but as everyone says, take some time to read through the posts, use the search key (on the top) and you will find similar posts to this which will help you sort out your thoughts, and then feel free to post any questions you have.  The good news is that there are lot of well researched clinics, and there are always some women at them so you will have company with whatever you choose.

You might also find the thread - NOn UK clinic reviews helpful - unfortunately quite a few of them were lost, I know JO did a long one on Invimed ... but that might help you as well.

Wishing you lots of luck with your journey.


----------

